# Kirstie Allen on Oprah



## Dragonfly (Nov 7, 2006)

I missed the Monday Oprah show. How did Kirstey look?


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 7, 2006)

My mom said she looked really good! I know she's going on 56 this upcoming January. I'd like to know what she looked like. She did wear the bikini as promised


----------



## love2482 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think she looked great!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 7, 2006)

shes going on 56? wow she really does look great.


----------



## pj03079 (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't want to be unkind, but she looks very fat. Her legs are huge. I'm over weight and I'd never do what she did. Does anyone else think her thighs are huge? Don't hate me for my honesty.


----------



## han (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pj03079* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't want to be unkind, but she looks very fat. Her legs are huge. I'm over weight and I'd never do what she did. Does anyone else think her thighs are huge? Don't hate me for my honesty.



i agree her legs are fat and she wouldnt take the robe off or show her backside i know alot of 50year olds that look better


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah her legs are a bit big, but she's come such a long way. At least I can recognize that.


----------



## Grace (Nov 7, 2006)

I think she looks hawtt! Espesically for her age


----------



## Nox (Nov 7, 2006)

I dunno. I am very unimpressed. There are so many everyday women who are older that look loads better than she does. I guess it does pay to never ever let yourself go. You will never look like a "tight" person again when you try to lose it at that age. But hey... maybe I am completely wrong. Perhaps a lady can still look tight and hot when she loses weight after age 50.


----------



## sheilarose (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah her legs are a bit big, but she's come such a long way. At least I can recognize that. All you guys have to realize that if you don't have a weight problem, you cannot understand how hard it is to lose all that weight.OK her legs are big, but overall she looks beautiful. It takes guts to wear a bikini on Oprah, which is seen by millions of people.

Anyone notice that no matter how thin Oprah gets she has very big upper arms. No one ever mentions this. They just look at how good she looks as a whole.

One more thing. Being 56 is NOT getting ready for the graveyard.

Sheila Rose


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay for her. She looks fantastic!

^ I agree with the above user.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Nov 7, 2006)

I think she looks great. She's obviously lost a lot of weight (which takes a lot of time and effort). She looks so much better then she did before. I third what sheilarose said above.


----------



## Saja (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with Shelia. Kirstie looks great, not just for 56 for any age. Contrary to what society thinks, ya dont have to be a size 2 to be hot. Go Kirstie!!!!!! I also think a bigger girl with a pretty face is hotter then a skinny girl without the pretty face anyday.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 7, 2006)

Go Kirstie, I think she looks great. Dh thinks she's hot LOL. But then I am closer to Kirstie's age then many of you


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you Sheila Rose!

I am 42 and struggling to lose weight. Maybe by the time I'm 45 it will all be gone. My goal is not to look like a slim 20 year old.

I want to be just like the 51 year old bow-flex spokesmodel or Kirstey Alley.


----------



## Annia (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Delphine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it takes a lot of guts to go on stage like that; I don't judge her weight or the way she looks, I just hope she's happy with herself and feels good! Go Kirstie! I totally agree. Who cares if her legs are big? She's not Nicole Ritchie on drugs. Come on girls! This is a human being just like you. 
Kudos to her for working hard to get to the point to where she is, even though it may not be to society standards, she still did a wonderful job.

It's the fact that she did this I care about--not her weight, I hope she is happy and feels good.


----------



## Grace (Nov 8, 2006)

If anyone missed the show and would like to see a clip of Krirstie, go here:


----------



## kaeisme (Nov 8, 2006)

She has come so far...looking good...


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All you guys have to realize that if you don't have a weight problem, you cannot understand how hard it is to lose all that weight.OK her legs are big, but overall she looks beautiful. It takes guts to wear a bikini on Oprah, which is seen by millions of people.

Anyone notice that no matter how thin Oprah gets she has very big upper arms. No one ever mentions this. They just look at how good she looks as a whole.

One more thing. Being 56 is NOT getting ready for the graveyard.

Sheila Rose

So very true. Not everyone is peitite, or a size -0000.

I think Kirstie still looks gorgeous, and I agree that it took major balls to do what she did!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 8, 2006)

I think she looked AMAZING!


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 9, 2006)

I definitely don't see her sporting that bikini on Oprah as a way for her to say she's the hottest thing on the planet. It's just representing how good and confident she feels now that she's down to a more reasonable body weight. A bikini is like the ultimate thing to slip into and she did it on national television. That's saying A LOT.


----------



## labella (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree! Kristie looks wonderful. Gotta give her credit for losing that much weight in a year. I have problems losing just 5lbs. Yes her legs a bit big but who cares...she still looks amazing.


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 18, 2006)

She looks great, but it is obvious that she must have had some form of cosmetic surgery after all that weight loss.

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dunno. I am very unimpressed. There are so many everyday women who are older that look loads better than she does. I guess it does pay to never ever let yourself go. You will never look like a "tight" person again when you try to lose it at that age. But hey... maybe I am completely wrong. Perhaps a lady can still look tight and hot when she loses weight after age 50. IMO, she looks quite toned. It is very unlikely for a person to look toned after the age of 50 regardless of whether they have lost weight or not- the skin loses it's elasticity.


----------



## lynnda (Nov 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I definitely don't see her sporting that bikini on Oprah as a way for her to say she's the hottest thing on the planet. It's just representing how good and confident she feels now that she's down to a more reasonable body weight. A bikini is like the ultimate thing to slip into and she did it on national television. That's saying A LOT. i agree!!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 18, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## monniej (Nov 20, 2006)

go kirstie! way to hold it down for the 40++ crowd, baby!


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 20, 2006)

I think the point of her being in the bathing suit was to show that she has gained confidence after being on Jenny Craig and not because she is losing weight, but because she is taking better care of herself and took some initiative to make a change.


----------

